# Need an Id on this plant



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

I've had this plant in my tank for a few months now. At first when I put it in my tank it took off and got double the size. Then I moved it around a bit and it died back to its orginal smaller size. It gets the same amount of light when it was in its original place. I need to know what kind of plant this is soI can figure where to put it in my tank. Currently its in one of my back corners, It's not shaded but its quite far from the light.

click for bigger pic..


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

I think it might be Cryptocoryne X willisii.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Looks much more like an Echinodorus species to me.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Me too. It looks like one of the amazon swords, probably one of the big ones. If it gets to its usual size, it could occupy about 1/4 of the volume of a 75 gallon tank with its leaves reaching the surface. 

Is that potassium deficiency I see on the older leaves?


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

I have no idea what's going on with the older leaves. They tend to brown out and melt. This is the only plant in my tank I'm having trouble with.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

I agree it looks like amazon sword to me. But swords are not affected by replanting. What type of ferts are you using? It looks like a deficiency.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

just dosing no3 po4 and csm+b


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

You said this plant was fine for a month? It can be common for plants to have a die back period a few week after a purchase if they are not receiving enough nutrients. It takes about a month for this to happen. I know swords and crypts are heavy feeders. Do you do any thing to enrich your substrate by adding Seachem Flourite, What are your nutrient levels?


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Many times swords and crypts come to the retailer in their emergent forms. While a plant becomes submergent it sheds its emergent leaves. Many people mistake this for a dying plant. You can start to slowly clip the emergent leaves away when the submergent leaves begin to appear, but make sure that enough leaves exist for the plant to survive.

IMO, this also looks like a small sword although the dense leaves clumped up tells me something different. But the shape, color, and texture of the leaves reminds me of an E. bleheri or parviflorus.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

It could be one of the many green, smallish crypts on the market. The slight undulation of the leaves to the right and the brownish hue (not settled detritus, I presume) are the main indications to that end.

Originally, I had typed that it looked a lot like an amazon sword (Echinodorus bleheri) in poor condition. The ones we get in at work often look a lot like that after a few weeks of subpar lighting and no ferts.

Another possibility is that it is a very small and badly cared-for Echinodorus martii.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That is definitely not a crypt. What undulation? The color, texture, and veining are all something you see in a sword.

It is most likely a small _E. bleheri_ or _parvifloris_.


----------

